# wou vs. wilde



## cyaxares_died

Wat is de verschil tussen  de twee volgende zinnen?
Is de eerste fout?

Zij is thuis gebleven omdat zij met haar werk wilde klaar werden.

Zij is thuis gebleven omdat zij met haar werk wou klaar werden.


----------



## Grytolle

wou/wilde afmaken

"wilde" wordt helaas voor correcter gehouden, "wouden" ipv "wilden" nog helaser voor incorrect


----------



## PaulHewson

"Zij is thuis gebleven omdat zij haar werk af wilde maken."

*iets af maken *=* to finish something*

"Wou" is niet per definitie fout, maar wordt in formele situaties vermeden en vooral als spreektaal beschouwd. Persoonlijk gebruik ik nooit "wou", altijd "wilde".


----------



## Grytolle

"wilde afmaken" is ook enigszins beter schrijftaal dan "af wilde maken"


----------



## cyaxares_died

Dank jullie wel voor de uitleg!


----------



## tandwiel

"wou" geeft meer de intentie weer.
Zij wou het werk afmaken, maar  heeft het tenslotte niet gedaan.


"wilde" geeft meer een nuance van bedoeling.

Zij wilde het werk afmaken, maar werd verhinderd door de omstandigheden.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


tandwiel said:


> "wou" geeft meer de intentie weer.
> "wilde" geeft meer een nuance van bedoeling.


En op basis waarvan beweert u dit?

Groetjes,

Frank

PS: Voor meer informatie zie hier en hier. Beide artikels bevestigen de antwoorden van PaulHewson en Grytolle.


----------



## Grytolle

Wat ik wél gehoord heb van een paar mensen (discussiegenoten dus ik kan helaas geen gezaghebbende bron vermelden), is dat ze "wilde" onmogelijk, of tenminste zeer gekunsteld, vinden bij deze soort zinnen:

_Ik wou dat ik een kat had._

Dus, waar "wou" qua betekenis gelijk is aan "wens(te)"


----------



## Sauv

Grytolle said:


> Wat ik wél gehoord heb van een paar mensen (discussiegenoten dus ik kan helaas geen gezaghebbende bron vermelden), is dat ze "wilde" onmogelijk, of tenminste zeer gekunsteld, vinden bij deze soort zinnen:
> 
> _Ik wou dat ik een kat had._
> 
> Dus, waar "wou" qua betekenis gelijk is aan "wens(te)"



Ja inderdaad, dan zou je eerder ''Ik zou willen dat ik een kat had.'' gebruiken.


----------



## Lopes

*Split from **this thread** and merged.*
*Frank, moderator*



Ktke said:


> moest ik toch proberen om mooi Nederlands te spreken zou ik waarschijnlijk ook gaan voor 'ze kon daar blijven' of 'ze *wou *daar sindsdien niet meer heen gaan'.


 
_Wou _is toch niet zo fraai Nederlands..  
Toen ik laatst een antwoord kreeg op mijn mail naar een Vlaamsche universiteit mbt toelating tot de master vertalen zag ik tot mijn schrik dat ik in mijn email ook "wou" had geschreven.. In het antwoord stond trouwens "u kan" wat ik dan weer heel lelijk vond, maar dat schijnt gebruikelijker te zijn in Vlaanderen (zo las ik ergens)


*Extra links:*
*Vermeende problemen met **kan/kunt* *en **zal/zult**.*
*Opininies over de esthetische aspecten van kan en zal kunnen in die treads besproken worden. *
*F06*


----------



## BoldyBald

Lopes said:


> _Wou _is toch niet zo fraai Nederlands..
> Toen ik laatst een antwoord kreeg op mijn mail naar een Vlaamsche universiteit mbt toelating tot de master vertalen zag ik tot mijn schrik dat ik in mijn email ook "wou" had geschreven.. In het antwoord stond trouwens "u kan" wat ik dan weer heel lelijk vond, maar dat schijnt gebruikelijker te zijn in Vlaanderen (zo las ik ergens)



Vlamen zeggen ook "kloegen" ipv "klaagden". Dat een Universiteit "wou" gebruikt, vind ik op zich niet zo raar, want ik vind het veel deftiger klinken.

Ik heb wat klassiekere (en misschien ook wat meer oubolliger) opleidingen genoten en geen van mijn leraren zeiden ooit 'wilden'. Tenzij ze de mensen bedoelde die stiekem een onbewoond eiland bewoond maakte. 

Let wel, ik groeide op met niveau en bureau ipv nivo en buro.

Maar taal is natuurlijk onderhevig aan mutaties. Mens schrijf je ook niet meer met 'sch'.


----------



## Lopes

Grytolle said:


> Wat ik wél gehoord heb van een paar mensen (discussiegenoten dus ik kan helaas geen gezaghebbende bron vermelden), is dat ze "wilde" onmogelijk, of tenminste zeer gekunsteld, vinden bij deze soort zinnen:
> 
> _Ik wou dat ik een kat had._
> 
> Dus, waar "wou" qua betekenis gelijk is aan "wens(te)"



_Ik wilde dat ik een kat had_ zou ik ook nooit zeggen, maar _willen _en _wensen _zijn in principe toch vrijwel hetzelfde? 



BoldyBald said:


> Vlamen zeggen ook "kloegen" ipv "klaagden". Dat een Universiteit "wou" gebruikt, vind ik op zich niet zo raar, want ik vind het veel deftiger klinken.
> 
> Ik heb wat klassiekere (en misschien ook wat meer oubolliger) opleidingen genoten en geen van mijn leraren zeiden ooit 'wilden'. Tenzij ze de mensen bedoelde die stiekem een onbewoond eiland bewoond maakte.
> 
> Let wel, ik groeide op met niveau en bureau ipv nivo en buro.
> 
> Maar taal is natuurlijk onderhevig aan mutaties. Mens schrijf je ook niet meer met 'sch'.



Ik was het die _wou _gebruikte in mijn mail, uit gewoonte. En _wilden_ vind ik op zich wel een normaal woord. Heel soms gebruik ik _wouwen_, maar alleen in de allerinformeelste situaties


----------



## HKK

BoldyBald said:


> Vlamen zeggen ook "kloegen" ipv "klaagden". Dat een Universiteit "wou" gebruikt, vind ik op zich niet zo raar, want ik vind het veel deftiger klinken.
> 
> Ik heb wat klassiekere (en misschien ook wat meer oubolliger) opleidingen genoten en geen van mijn leraren zeiden ooit 'wilden'. Tenzij ze de mensen bedoelde die stiekem een onbewoond eiland bewoond maakte.
> 
> Let wel, ik groeide op met niveau en bureau ipv nivo en buro.
> 
> Maar taal is natuurlijk onderhevig aan mutaties. Mens schrijf je ook niet meer met 'sch'.



Welkom op WordReference, BoldyBald. Ik ben het niet helemaal eens met een paar dingen die je schrijft.

Taal is natuurlijk in zekere mate persoonlijk, maar 'wou' wordt meestal beschouwd als minder deftig of formeel dan 'wilde'.
Off-topic: nivo en buro zijn niet standaard en zullen dat zeker ooit nooit worden. Ik geloof zelfs (zonder bewijs) dat zulke vormen op hun retour zijn.

Met alle respect, is Nederlands je moedertaal zoals je profiel aangeeft?


----------



## jacquesvd

Grytolle said:


> wou/wilde afmaken
> 
> "wilde" wordt helaas voor correcter gehouden, "wouden" ipv "wilden" nog helaser voor incorrect


 
In het meervoud geldt 'wouden' inderdaad als niet correct en ik hoor of lees het ook quasi nooit. In het enkelvoud gelden 'wou' en 'wilde' beiden als absoluut correct en dat het ene frequenter gebruikt wordt dan het andere zegt niets over de juistheid.

In de irrealis is 'wou' trouwens veel meer gebruikt dan 'wilde' en komt het eigenlijk overeen met 'zou willen' dat in een aantal gevallen (maar niet altijd) zelfs omslachtiger en minder stijlvol klinkt. Zie bv. Godfried Bomans "ik wou dat ik twee hondjes was, dan kon ik met mezelf spelen'. In deze zin kun je 'wou' eigenlijk niet vervangen door 'wilde', hoogstens door 'zou willen' maar dan loopt de zin helemaal niet zo lekker. Zie ook 'ik wou dat ik het kon' dat gelijk staat met 'ik zou willen dat ik het kon' en niet hetzelfde is als 'ik wilde dat ik het kon'


----------



## nasinas

Grytolle said:


> "wilde afmaken" is ook enigszins beter schrijftaal dan "af wilde maken"


 
Volgens mij is dat niet zo en kan het allebei.


----------

